# Router bit problem



## ericowen (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,
I have been building myself a workbench from plans I found on the net. After correcting my mistakes(plenty but not severe) I have finally got to the part where I need to rout a 1/4" groove in the three sides of the drawer for the drawer bottom before assembling them.

I bought a second hand Makita 3612 1/2" plunge router a few months ago. I tested it with the bit the old owner left in it and found the power that it has to be satisfactory. I bought a set of value 1/2" bits from Axminster a few months ago. I didn't have the need to use them until today. I loosened the collet nut and removed the old bit. I was a bit surprised that I had to remove the collet nut to remove the bit. I took the 1/4" straight bit out of the box and tried to put it in the collet. It won't fit. I was a bit nonplussed. I picked up my metric caliper and measured both bits. The old bit is precisely 12mm and the Axminster bit is 12.7mm. The Axminster bits just won't fit.:nhl_checking:

Is this something that members in the community commonly run into?

Your advice is appreciated.
regards,
ericowen


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

You've got a mix of imperial 1/2" which is 12.7 in new money and you've got pure 12 mm. As you have found out they are not compatible. You need two collets.


----------



## ericowen (Jun 8, 2010)

OK. That makes sense. How do I acquire a collet thatwill accept the imperial 1/2" bits that will fit in my Makita 3612?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ericowen said:


> OK. That makes sense. How do I acquire a collet thatwill accept the imperial 1/2" bits that will fit in my Makita 3612?


Hi - Eric, Here is one source:
Makita 3612 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com
However, I get the feeling you are in the UK so you will likely need to locate a Makita distributor or dealer. Looks like the part number is 763622-4.
Another thing I noticed is, that router seems to use a collet adapter for 1/4" shank Imperial bits so you will need to see what you have and go from there for smaller shanks.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

ericowen... this is the reason we ask people to fill out their profile. We have members globally and someone local to wherever you are located may well have an easy answer for you.


----------

